# Which is best?



## ghostsandcostumes (Jul 24, 2009)

I like number 2 and number 4. If I had to chose between the two for myself, I'll probably would go with 2...I like it...


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Number one is my choice.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Love number 2! It does remind me of the evil thing in "Legends" with Tom Cruise! LOL What a crazy movie!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

absolutely # 1 !! in my opinion its understated and yet creepy as heck!!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

#1 for sure!! I kinda like #4 in a close second place.


----------



## DenisCooper (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah - i like 1 too as it seems quite freaky....but just had an idea which would make use of number 2 - the devil....

what do you think about using red liquid latex to paint my whole body in and then use the latex foam mask for my face.....i think that would look quite cool, but never really worked with liquid latex so not sure how easy it would be to use....


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

Dang 2 has a really deep red... but i'd still go with number 4.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the devil one  very Legends, cool. Where are you purchasing?


----------



## prblogg01 (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the number 2.
red color make me like the devil from the hell !!


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

I like #4 for sure - It's the most realistic and the nose is amazing!


----------



## silverbullet83 (May 19, 2008)

I like #1, especially the mouth. #2 comes in second, but I prefer the subtle look over the flashy red. Especially in the dark people might not notice #1 right away until they're really close to you


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess it depends where you are going with it. If you are going to be a creature at a haunt then any but #2 would be good. If you are going to a party then I would go with #2 with a twist (Disco Devil/Gay Devil/Pimp Devil/Republican Devil)

Now that I look at it again, I think #2 with a business suit/breifcase would look awesome.


----------

